# Absicherung 0,14 mm2 Sensoren Kabel



## tmd (12 September 2007)

Irgendwie werde ich nicht fündig:???: 

Folgendes ist passiert : von einem kleinem Haft-Magnet 24V , geschaltet über ein Relaise , wurde eine Ader eingeklemmt (0,14mm2) , das ganze gab eine Schmorr-stelle die anfing zu qualmen, Vorgeschaltet Sicherung 10A/C löste nicht aus.

Wie schütze ich Querschnitte von Sensoren/Aktoren , die immer kleiner werden,die Kabel natürlich auch.

Z.B. Steuerung , Sitop Netzteil 20 A , oder 10 A , danach Schaltschrank , 
im Schaltschrank 0,5 bis 1mm2 
irgendwo im Feld geht es zu Sensoren , Aktoren , die häufig Kabelquerschnitte von 0,25 oder 0,34mm2 oder 0,14mm2 haben !

Welche Absicherung bietet mir einen Brandschutz für ein Leitung von 0,14mm2????


----------



## mst (12 September 2007)

Ich teile die Steuerspannungen in meinen Anlagen (Egal ob 24V 230V usw.), sinnvoll auf mehrere Kreise.
Und verwende dann Sicherungen von 2 - 4A.


----------



## marlob (12 September 2007)

Strombelastbarkeit (Gruppe 1) von 
0,14 mm2 2A
0,25 mm2 4A
0,34 mm2 6A

Damit sollte die Absicherung klar sein


----------



## jabba (12 September 2007)

Hallo tmd,

von Siemens gibt es ein Modul für Sitop.
Ich nehme meist die Siemens 5SY41..-05  die sind Karakteristik A ab 2A.
Für Eingänge gehe ich dann z.B. auf A3A und Ausgänge A4A bis A6A.

Aber einen 10C hab ich noch nie bei 24V und SPS eingesetzt, der kann nicht auslösen, vor allem nicht bei einem Sitop. Es sei den der Strom bleibt bei 11-20A stehen.

Vor allem hab ich noch nie ein Magnetventil mit 0,14mm² verdrahtet, normalerweise mindestens 0,5mm².

Die Frage wäre auch, wie man den Magneten deklariert, da laut VDE 0113, der mindestquerschnitt bei 0,2mm² liegt, ausser Signalleitungen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2007)

es gäbe da noch die möglichkeit der sicherungsklemmen, die entsprechend der stromaufnahme des sensors/aktors, eine schmelzsicherung intus haben...


----------



## Sockenralf (12 September 2007)

Hallo,

und auch noch eine schicke LED, die einem zeigt, wenn die Sicherung den Dienst quittiert hat  

MfG


----------



## vierlagig (12 September 2007)

was wirklich verdammt praktisch ist bei der fehlersuche ...auch wenn es schichtelektriker geben soll, die erstmal drei schmelzsicherungen verfeuern, bevor sie die leitung und den sensor/aktor überprüfen...


----------



## dourdien (12 September 2007)

Hallo bei geregelten Netzteilen ist ein Sitop Select von Siemens das richtige. Normale Sicherungen erfüllen die Vorschriften meines Wissens nicht. Zusätzlich kann man diese zwischen 2 - 10A einstellen. Der Nachteil ist der Preis und das man nur 1Phasig aufbauen kann.


----------



## crash (12 September 2007)

Bei Murr elektronik gibt es mehrkanalige elektronische Sicherungen.
Jeder Kanal ist einzeln einstellbar (Auslösestrom).
Meldung/Quittierung <-> SPS
Vorwarnung bei erreichen von 90% des eingestellten Stroms.
Jeder Kanal einzeln Schaltbar.
Superteile. und gar nicht teuer. ca 90€

http://onlineshop.murrelektronik.co...EE_GROUP=574&xtree=1&BEGIN=1&sLanguage=German


----------



## tmd (12 September 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo tmd,
> 
> von Siemens gibt es ein Modul für Sitop.
> Ich nehme meist die Siemens 5SY41..-05 die sind Karakteristik A ab 2A.
> ...


 
>>Die Magnete werden vom Hersteller mit 0,14mm2 geliefert!
Aber Danke für den Tipp mit dem Siemens Teil , das wird wohl das richtige sein !


----------



## tmd (12 September 2007)

crash schrieb:


> Bei Murr elektronik gibt es mehrkanalige elektronische Sicherungen.
> Jeder Kanal ist einzeln einstellbar (Auslösestrom).
> Meldung/Quittierung <-> SPS
> Vorwarnung bei erreichen von 90% des eingestellten Stroms.
> ...


 
Werde mir ansehen , Danke , mal sehen was besser ist Siemens oder Murr!


----------



## tmd (12 September 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Strombelastbarkeit (Gruppe 1) von
> 0,14 mm2 2A
> 0,25 mm2 4A
> 0,34 mm2 6A
> ...


 
Wo finde ich solche Tabellen ??


----------



## MSB (12 September 2007)

@tmd
Tschuldigung, aber diesmal kann ichs mir mal nicht verkneifen.

Es ist ja bekannt, das man die Suchfunktion dieses Forums im Grunde auch löschen könnte,
weil sie (scheinbar) sowieso niemand benutzt, gell.

Aber deine Frage wird momentan hier beantwortet:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15371
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7160
Beide Beiträge in dieser Kategorie sehr weit oben.


----------



## marlob (12 September 2007)

Für die, die keine Suchfunktion haben, hier mal ein pdf-file 
Auf Seite 29 gibts die Infos

weitere interessante Tabellen findet man hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=97022&postcount=3
und
http://www.von-grambusch.de


----------

